# Son costume serait trop grand



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

In un articolo sulle dimensioni eccessive del patrimonio immobiliare delle Chiese nazionali svizzere a fronte del vertiginoso calo del numero dei membri, mi sono imbattuto nell'espressione "*son costume serait trop grand*", chiaramente intesa in senso figurato.

Il contesto immediato è il seguente:
"Si rien ne se passe, disait-on il y a cinq ans, les capitaux propres vont fondre comme neige au soleil, l’Église fera faillite. Depuis, le bruit circule que *son costume serait trop grand*".

So che l'espressione in oggetto è chiaramente figurata, ma non riesco a trovare un modo efficace di tradurla senza far dire al testo ciò che non dice espressamente.
Per il momento mi sono limitato a una resa più o meno letterale e che non mi soddisfa affatto:
"Se non accade nulla, si diceva cinque anni fa, il capitale proprio si scioglierà come neve al sole e la Chiesa andrà in bancarotta. Da allora gira voce *che il suo vestito sia troppo grande*".

Grazie in anticipo per ogni suggerimento al riguardo.


----------



## 93fwn

Ciao Voce,
la trasposizione italiana di questo modo di dire è "*non essere all'altezza della situazione*". 

Però non sono sicura di avere capito il soggetto della frase in questione. Sembra essere la Chiesa o mi sbaglio?


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @93fwn scusa se mi intrometto. 
Sì, il capitale è della Chiesa (che non credo andrà in bancarotta per il calo dei membri, ma questo è un altro discorso), tu però sei proprio convinto che vada bene "_non essere all'altezza della situazione_"?
Useresti questa espressione per, ad esempio, un'anziana vedova che vive sola in un enorme palazzo?
Non so... forse la cosa migliore è la traduzione letterale.


----------



## matoupaschat

lorenzos said:


> Non so... forse la cosa migliore è la traduzione letterale.



Anche secondo me


----------



## 93fwn

Ciao @lorenzos ma in realtà la frase mi lascia perplessa sia con traduzione letterale che con quella figurata. Infatti chiedevo delucidazioni all'utente che ha posto la domanda.
Non ho espresso un'opinione definitiva, ma non ho mai sentito dire "ha un vestito troppo grande" in questo contesto. E ovviamente secondo il contesto si possono trovare soluzioni diverse.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Voce said:


> le bruit circule que *son costume serait trop grand*".


Probabilmente questa frase suona idiomatica in francese ma in italiano non funziona. Si potrebbe rendere con "a quanto si dice starebbero un po' troppo larghi". Troppe chiese per pochi fedeli.


----------



## lorenzos

@Pietruzzo Perché non funziona in italiano? E poi, che differenza fa con: "gira voce (si dice) che il suo vestito sia troppo grande"? 
- Non sono troppe le chiese ma il patrimonio (immobiliare forse, ma non solo).


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Perché non funziona in italiano? E poi, che differenza fa con: "gira voce (si dice) che il suo vestito sia troppo grande"?


Ho dimenticato di dire "secondo me". Io non capirei.


----------



## Kwistax

Non si potrebbe usare la parola "panni" invece di "vestito"? Non sarebbe piu comprensibile forse?
Secondo l'espressione: "non stare bene nei propri panni", io pensavo que si potesse dire:
"I suoi panni sianno troppo grandi per lei".


----------



## pascalfor

"Son costume est trop grand" si usa in relazione ad una persone che non è all'altezza del posto che occupa, per esempio in seno ad una società. "Il n''en a pas l'étoffe", non ne ha la stoffa. Nel caso che citi, evidentemente l'autore vuol dire che, calando il numero dei fedeli, la chiesa non avrà le capacità di mantenere il suo patrimonio. Comunque, io non avrei usato questa espressione in questo caso.


----------



## Voce

Grazie di cuore a tutti (e scusate il ritardo)!


----------

